# Amazon Swords?



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Can Amazon Sword plants tolerate the high pH and agressive plant eating of mbuna? I have them in my central american tank and they are growing like mad and too many for that tank. I am wondering how they would do in my Mbuna tank with the pH of 8.0 and the agressive plant eating behavior of the mbuna? Does anyone have any thoughts or better yet experience with this?

thanks for the help.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually, I think Fogelhund might have some in his tanks, but I'm not sure. I kill green things, so I can't really say. I've had swords in with JDs and rams without any problems, but never with Malawians.

According to everyone who _is_ successful keeping plants with mbuna, the key is to have ALOT of plants rather than just a few.


----------



## Saulosi head (Jan 29, 2003)

I have had Amazon Swords in my Malawi tanks with at various times saulosis, yellow labs, cyno afras, demasoni, rusties and perlmutts and then all kinds of haps and peacocks.

Never had a problem -- the only problem I have had is the Frontosas in my 100 that tear the leaves -- I think like a dog chewing furniture -- they don't seem to swallow anything, they just have fun doing it.

One challenge is in maintaining high enough light levels for the swords to grow or at least look good -- you may cause a lot of algae growth -- which of course can be a good thing with many mbuna.

Hope this helps,

Phil


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks, that does help. I think I will try it. I am pretty sure I have enough light (and my constant scrubbing to deal with the algae is proof.. lol)


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have swords in my demasoni tank, and they leave them alone. I had to remove the sword from my tank with Metriaclima sp. Maison Reef, they were chewing it to bits!
I think fish that dig a lot would be uprooting them, also. Try it and see, if you have plenty to spare.


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

I have them in both my peacock tanks. No probs! :thumb:


----------

